# Cardio on empty Stomach



## vent_noir (Apr 21, 2013)

If i do cardio on an empty stomach is my body going to draw energy from my fat reserves or my muscle mass. This is light cardio, basically a light jog on a max incline.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 21, 2013)

Is this before workout or solo or after bro?.  Before can depleat some necessary glycogen used for the workout thus burning muscle up..
.but there are many variables to this such as time ,hrt, etc..  ib


----------



## thebrick (Apr 21, 2013)

My favorite time to do this is first thing in the morning with some caffeine. I don't get my heart rate too high. Just in that fat burning zone.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 21, 2013)

thebrick said:


> My favorite time to do this is first thing in the morning with some caffeine. I don't get my heart rate too high. Just in that fat burning zone.



agreed. either this, or HIIT cardio, IMO are your best options. you only burn fat as a LAST resort. morning, you've used all the glycogen(mostly) and with caffeine and cardio, you force your body to utilize fat. any other time, your body has carbs stored in it, so may as well increase mitochondrial biogenesis (HIIT cardio).


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 21, 2013)

Best cardio for me > Post volume leg work. If training was on point you are warm and fairly depleted . I know for my self that is best fat burn window for me . Number two being after heavy full back work. Number three fasted am.
. T


----------



## vent_noir (Apr 22, 2013)

I was doing some research on the matter and ran across this...Bodybuilding.com - When Is The Best Time To Do Cardio?


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree with brick and omega. If you want to read the research to back it up, I suggest the book "Carb backloading" by keifer. He's got some very detailed protocols in there, too.


----------



## vent_noir (Apr 22, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I agree with brick and omega. If you want to read the research to back it up, I suggest the book "Carb backloading" by keifer. He's got some very detailed protocols in there, too.



Ill def check it out


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 22, 2013)

thebrick said:


> My favorite time to do this is first thing in the morning with some caffeine. I don't get my heart rate too high. Just in that fat burning zone.





omegachewy said:


> agreed. either this, or HIIT cardio, IMO are your best options. you only burn fat as a LAST resort. morning, you've used all the glycogen(mostly) and with caffeine and cardio, you force your body to utilize fat. any other time, your body has carbs stored in it, so may as well increase mitochondrial biogenesis (HIIT cardio).



If you are going to do low intensity stead state (LISS) like Brick mentioned, then AM is your best bet.  This way you glycogen stores should be low at that time and once they are used up, you use stored fat. 

HIIT, although personally I have found it best in the AM just for effect it has on elevating metabolism throughout the day, can be used at any time because the fat burning from HIIT mainly comes from the EPOC effect.  Your metabolism is elevated for a prolonged period based on the intensity of the cardio and you'll burn fat throughout the day regardless of whether it is done on an empty stomach or not. 

In addition to caffeine in the AM, adding in yohimbine HCl before AM cardio is also a great way to burn fat from stubborn areas. For those unfamiliar with yohimbine: Yohimbine is an alpha 2 receptor antagonist, which means it inhibits the action of the alpha2 receptor.  Alpha2 receptors store bodyfat. Therefore, in order to burn stubborn fat we must override the inhibitory effect of the alpha2 receptors.   By blocking the alpha2 receptor with yohimbine, the negative feedback caused by norepinepherine binding to the alpha receptors is reduced and fatty acid liberation is increased.  So basically, it makes it easier to burn fat from the areas that you tend to be trouble spots for fat loss.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> If you are going to do low intensity stead state (LISS) like Brick mentioned, then AM is your best bet.  This way you glycogen stores should be low at that time and once they are used up, you use stored fat.
> 
> HIIT, although personally I have found it best in the AM just for effect it has on elevating metabolism throughout the day, can be used at any time because the fat burning from HIIT mainly comes from the EPOC effect.  Your metabolism is elevated for a prolonged period based on the intensity of the cardio and you'll burn fat throughout the day regardless of whether it is done on an empty stomach or not.
> 
> In addition to caffeine in the AM, adding in yohimbine HCl before AM cardio is also a great way to burn fat from stubborn areas. For those unfamiliar with yohimbine: Yohimbine is an alpha 2 receptor antagonist, which means it inhibits the action of the alpha2 receptor.  Alpha2 receptors store bodyfat. Therefore, in order to burn stubborn fat we must override the inhibitory effect of the alpha2 receptors.   By blocking the alpha2 receptor with yohimbine, the negative feedback caused by norepinepherine binding to the alpha receptors is reduced and fatty acid liberation is increased.  So basically, it makes it easier to burn fat from the areas that you tend to be trouble spots for fat loss.



Perfect advice... 

Btw I thought yohimbine was a beta 3 receptor agonist?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Perfect advice...
> 
> Btw I thought yohimbine was a beta 3 receptor agonist?



First line of the abstract: "The alpha-2 receptor antagonist yohimbine..."

Effect of yohimbine on the developme... [Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI

Another one: "The natural alpha-2 antagonist yohimbine promotes sympathetic activity by central as well as peripheral mechanisms, and yet in moderate doses dose not usually raise heart rate, increase blood pressure, or induce anxiety (in contrast to sympathomimetic drugs such as ephedrine)."...."Pre-exercise yohimbine administration has the potential to down-regulate the lipoprotein lipase activity of visceral adipocytes, increase lipolysis in refractory gynoid fat depots, and improve the impaired lipolytic response to exercise in the elderly."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12323115

Also found this interesting, just showing yohimbine has benenfits in elite athletes for fat loss: Yohimbine: the effects on body compos... [Res Sports Med. 2006 Oct-Dec] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> First line of the abstract: "The alpha-2 receptor antagonist yohimbine..."
> 
> Effect of yohimbine on the developme... [Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> Also found this interesting, just showing yohimbine has benenfits in elite athletes for fat loss: Yohimbine: the effects on body compos... [Res Sports Med. 2006 Oct-Dec] - PubMed - NCBI



Good read... 

I am a huge fan of yohimbine for fat loss, not sure why we don't see it in as many formulations the way we did 10 years ago or so.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 22, 2013)

Another good read-

http://www.clutchfitness.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4284


----------



## vent_noir (Apr 24, 2013)

So fing glad I started this thread. So Cardio am with caffeine, yohimbine, and I like to use L-caratin as well and some creatine.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 24, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> So fing glad I started this thread. So Cardio am with caffeine, yohimbine, and I like to use L-caratin as well and some creatine.



L-carnitine is good to mobilize fat store.  Creatine is fine too, but you can take it at any time during the day.  For most it is just more convenient to take along with other supps so you don't forget.


----------



## Alfie (May 15, 2013)

aerobic is also a great way to get rid of fat from persistent places, For those different with yohimbine, Therefore, to be able to get rid of persistent fat we must bypass the inhibitory impact of the alpha2 receptors....


----------



## jameshundson (Jun 6, 2013)

Cardio is absolutely crucial to a Fitness program. It should be performed first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach.When the cardio session seems easy to you, you can increase your incline level instead of your speed.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 6, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> First line of the abstract: "The alpha-2 receptor antagonist yohimbine..."
> 
> Effect of yohimbine on the developme... [Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> ...



Atom, What dose have you used? I have 9mg caps and I have read that is a decent dose. Thanks!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Atom, What dose have you used? I have 9mg caps and I have read that is a decent dose. Thanks!



Bigbob, a good starting dose is .2mg per Kg of bodyweight.  At this dose you will notice results and if you are tollerant to that, can increase the dose gradually.  Some people are highly tolerant to yohimbine (I am) and can use pretty high doses successfully while others notice stomach pain and anxiety or changes in heart rate as they increase the dose.  Generally, if you feel good and it is working, then keep the dose.  If you aren't seeing much then bump it up little by little. 

As I alluded to in my first post about yohimbine, it is most effective when used on an empty stomach as this will allow it to target the receptors and it works best on ketogenic style diet.  If you eat carbs around the time you take yohimbine you will not see results or they will be trivial.  So if you are in a ketosis and use yohimbine first thing in the AM and on an empty stomach again later in the day, like if you do HIIT cardio in the afternoon, you can derive additional fat loss benefits than just a single dosing. 

If you have 9mg caps, I would try to pick up some smaller mg caps so you can incrementally up the dose.  It is really inexpensive so this shouldn't be an issue. 

FWIW, I use yohimbine year round simply because it helps keep fat stores down as I am gaining weight and there have been no know documented side effects from prolonged use (if there are, please let me know, but I have not found any studies indicating so).  I just bump it up when it is time to drop BF%


----------



## BigBob (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will give it a go....


----------



## zezazi (Jun 7, 2013)

where do you guys get your yohimbine?


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 8, 2013)

zezazi said:


> where do you guys get your yohimbine?



I order mine from True Nutrition.com.  I won't post a link because they are not a sponsor here, but if you go there, you can use my discount code *KSP945 *and that will save you a few bucks.


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2013)

I am not agree with you at all. According to me you should have to eat or drink some thing before doing cardio or exercise. Don't do breakfast or you take heavy meal but just drink some juice or shake. It's good.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 20, 2013)

Lara said:


> I am not agree with you at all. According to me you should have to eat or drink some thing before doing cardio or exercise. Don't do breakfast or you take heavy meal but just drink some juice or shake. It's good.



Can you provide support for you claim?  Why is the method you state better?  Not you opinion, but scientific proof.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 20, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> If you are going to do low intensity stead state (LISS) like Brick mentioned, then AM is your best bet.  This way you glycogen stores should be low at that time and once they are used up, you use stored fat.
> 
> HIIT, although personally I have found it best in the AM just for effect it has on elevating metabolism throughout the day, can be used at any time because the fat burning from HIIT mainly comes from the EPOC effect.  Your metabolism is elevated for a prolonged period based on the intensity of the cardio and you'll burn fat throughout the day regardless of whether it is done on an empty stomach or not.
> 
> In addition to caffeine in the AM, adding in yohimbine HCl before AM cardio is also a great way to burn fat from stubborn areas. For those unfamiliar with yohimbine: Yohimbine is an alpha 2 receptor antagonist, which means it inhibits the action of the alpha2 receptor.  Alpha2 receptors store bodyfat. Therefore, in order to burn stubborn fat we must override the inhibitory effect of the alpha2 receptors.   By blocking the alpha2 receptor with yohimbine, the negative feedback caused by norepinepherine binding to the alpha receptors is reduced and fatty acid liberation is increased.  So basically, it makes it easier to burn fat from the areas that you tend to be trouble spots for fat loss.



bro you know everything... glad you`re part of the board.. i`m learning tons of things everyday on this amazing board... thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 20, 2013)

MoFo said:


> bro you know everything... glad you`re part of the board.. i`m learning tons of things everyday on this amazing board... thanks for sharing your knowledge



I appreciate it. I just love to see people reach their goals and enjoy giving back. 

I've been away for a little while as my life has gotten pretty nuts. I hope it calms down soon.


----------



## MarkHerry (Jun 26, 2013)

Cardio exercise is best to do specially with empty stomach. Walk,jogging,cycling,running and yoga all are best cardio exercises. Its a best way to do cardio with empty stomach.


----------

